
Shade (Troldesh) ransomware shuts down and releases decryption keys - searchableguy
https://www.zdnet.com/article/shade-troldesh-ransomware-shuts-down-and-releases-all-decryption-keys/
======
searchableguy
_We are the team which created a trojan-encryptor mostly known as Shade,
Troldesh or Encoder.858. In fact, we stopped its distribution in the end of
2019. Now we made a decision to put the last point in this story and to
publish all the decryption keys we have (over 750 thousands at all). We are
also publishing our decryption soft; we also hope that, having the keys,
antivirus companies will issue their own more user-friendly decryption tools.
All other data related to our activity (including the source codes of the
trojan) was irrevocably destroyed. We apologize to all the victims of the
trojan and hope that the keys we published will help them to recover their
data._

